# Question from Prospective HRC Purchaser



## escanoe (Jun 21, 2020)

I have been researching HRC for a while now and am considering buying resale a 2,200 point Diamond week at Key West (preference for Beach House). I am not in a hurry to buy and watching as the recession/COVID-19 unfolds. I have an interest mostly in using CUP points to book Key West and trading in II in the short term with a desired ability to rent the unit not at a loss if I choose. What are the odds of being able to use CUP points to get either a Thanksgiving, New Year’s, or week before Easter (our spring break) once every couple of years? I am going to be stuck working around a school calendar for at least the next 7 years. Thanks!


----------



## travelhacker (Jun 21, 2020)

If you are interested in Key West for those holidays, they aren’t too hard to get. 

You just need to make sure you put in a waitlist request. 

Happy to answer any other questions.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jun 21, 2020)

travelhacker said:


> If you are interested in Key West for those holidays, they aren’t too hard to get.
> 
> You just need to make sure you put in a waitlist request.
> 
> Happy to answer any other questions.




I would agree that it is not too hard at that time of year to get a CUP reservation into Beach House or Windward Pointe - even without a waitlist - but the waitlist is still a good idea.  However, it is never easy to get a reservation at Sunset Harbor unless you are very flexible and/or submit a very flexible request 18 months out.


----------



## PerryKing (Jun 22, 2020)

and FYI, I belive it is against the Hyatt Residence Cub Rules to rent out anything besides the unit and time that you actualy own.  (If that's what you meant by renting out)  

 I.e. Using your points to reserve (either through the club or II)  and try then to rent out  any unit,  other than  your own deeded unit and time or  week, would be against the rules. 

  But it's possibble that you might get away with it at times, but just so you know, in case you do get caught or challanged over it.  That's my understanding, I could be wrong, but dont think so,  so You might want to check on that by reading the rules.  In any case It might be a good ideal for you to read all the HRC rules before you purchase.  They are posted on the club web site.  Not sure you can access them if your not an owner, but im sure you can get them somehow,  somewhere.


----------



## ivywag (Jun 22, 2020)

PerryKing- you are correct.  You can only rent your deeded week.


----------



## Kal (Jun 23, 2020)

ivywag said:


> PerryKing- you are correct.  You can only rent your deeded week.


However, an owner can provide a unit reserved under CUP to a "family member or friend".  It's always fun to find new "friends" who you met online just a few days ago.


----------



## escanoe (Jun 23, 2020)

That is what I thought/assumed. That's the same way my HGVC ownership works as well when it comes to renting out what you own. Thanks for everyone's comments. If I primarily traded using CUP, perhaps I should consider buying somewhere with a better $MF/point ratio. However, I am inclined not to do that because if there was disruption in the HRC system Key West would be where I want to be, and I feel Key West is a good place to rent a diamond week for more than one pays in MFs. 

My initial observation in the HRC system is that you can buy places that offer a better $MF/point ratio than Beach House, but I am likely to pay a premium in the purchase price to do so. 

I initially wanted to buy Sunset Harbor based on location, but when looking things over didn't see its increased MF being worth the difference for me ... and with a family Beach House may be more peaceful. Anyone have pointers or see anything I should be paying more attention to in thinking things out? 



ivywag said:


> PerryKing- you are correct.  You can only rent your deeded week.


----------



## AJCts411 (Jun 24, 2020)

IMO you are not entirely correct in saying ... "and with a family Beach House may be more peaceful."  Beach house is a small distance away from the lively Duval Street scene, and the cruise ship crowds, and in that sense you are absolutely right.  What attracted me to Sunset was the ability to have a nice quite time on the resort grounds around the pool, or be able to walk 2 blocks to the action.   If your into a more laid back area for a vacation, inside and in the immediate area Beach House is likely the best choice.  Guess like anything all depends on your personal preferences.


----------



## bradj (Jun 29, 2020)

FYI. I have successfully rented out weeks that I do not own, but have confirmed reservations. Took advantage of guest certificate  program or made other arrangements, not public knowledge. Never had problems with Hyatt. If you are looking for a Diamond week 2200 points. I know of a good prospect for you. ME! I would offer you the same terms that Hyatt was offering us owners in March when I sold them my week 20, Beach House, 2000 points. I have successfully traded my Beach House points (2br) for a one bedroom at Sunset Harbor over 40 times in the last 20 years. Have never set foot on the Beach House property that I own 3 weeks at. Reservation "request list" requests need to be made very far out. I always made mine 18 months out. Successfully booked Fantasy Fest at Sunset Harbor all 4 times that I tried. For health reasons, my wife and I are cutting back on traveling. If interested, and without breaking any TUG rules, let me know on this website. I can enlighten you to the Hyatt process.


----------



## PerryKing (Jul 1, 2020)

Like said “ Sometimes you might be able to get away with it”. But would hate to be a “Guest” that gets caught in the middle when an owner gets caught renting other than their owned week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 1, 2020)

I wouldn't do it but Hyatt sales encourages it. They told us they do it with theirs


----------



## GTLINZ (Jul 2, 2020)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> I wouldn't do it but Hyatt sales encourages it. They told us they do it with theirs



And sales would never tell an untruth ....


----------



## bradj (Jul 2, 2020)

GTLINZ said:


> And sales would never tell an untruth ....


How would they know and why would they care? All Hyatt/Marriott are interested in is collecting MF. I don't think there are any Time Share Police.


----------



## bradj (Jul 2, 2020)

escanoe said:


> I have been researching HRC for a while now and am considering buying resale a 2,200 point Diamond week at Key West (preference for Beach House). I am not in a hurry to buy and watching as the recession/COVID-19 unfolds. I have an interest mostly in using CUP points to book Key West and trading in II in the short term with a desired ability to rent the unit not at a loss if I choose. What are the odds of being able to use CUP points to get either a Thanksgiving, New Year’s, or week before Easter (our spring break) once every couple of years? I am going to be stuck working around a school calendar for at least the next 7 years. Thanks!


My week 9 Beach House is unit B-11 Feb 28-Mar7, 2021. Must be confirmed by 8/29/2020 for ownership use.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 2, 2020)

bradj said:


> How would they know and why would they care? All Hyatt/Marriott are interested in is collecting MF. I don't think there are any Time Share Police.


They most likely won't know or care but it is in our contracts so it could come back and bite you. We try to buy weeks that are rentable if we need to .


----------



## PerryKing (Jul 2, 2020)

Actually Hyatt/Marriott gets very little of the maintenance fee other than the Club dues and the management fee. That’s their cut of the fee. 

The majority of the fee goes to the operation and maintenance of the resort facilities of the individual property, and as supervised by the resort owners association and their elected board of directors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 3, 2020)

PerryKing said:


> Actually Hyatt/Marriott gets very little of the maintenance fee other than the Club dues and the management fee. That’s their cut of the fee.
> 
> The majority of the fee goes to the operation and maintenance of the resort facilities of the individual property, and as supervised by the resort owners association and their elected board of directors.


If your logic holds true, then the maintenance costs for nearly all of the Hyatt properties must have skyrocketed last year based on the confiscatory increases in MF's. I'm sure the fact that 2020 is the first full year since Marriott/ILG took over ownership of HRC had nothing to do with it.


----------



## PerryKing (Jul 7, 2020)

I don’t think it’s logic I’m using or am I guessing. But the best place to analyze it is to look at your property budgets from year to year that come to you after the annual meetings of the owner association were the budgets are set and the maintenance fee is determined. 

I thing that the Hyatt club dues have increase some this year, and the management fees for the company that provides the property management. ( and that management is not necessarily Hyatt in all cases). But each increase or decrease from year to year you can easily identify by comparing the detailed line budgets from year to year. Then you can stop guessing about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 8, 2020)

escanoe said:


> I have been researching HRC for a while now and am considering buying resale a 2,200 point Diamond week at Key West (preference for Beach House). I am not in a hurry to buy and watching as the recession/COVID-19 unfolds. I have an interest mostly in using CUP points to book Key West and trading in II in the short term with a desired ability to rent the unit not at a loss if I choose. What are the odds of being able to use CUP points to get either a Thanksgiving, New Year’s, or week before Easter (our spring break) once every couple of years? I am going to be stuck working around a school calendar for at least the next 7 years. Thanks!



I own at Beach House and I have a 2,200 point Diamond week.  This resort meet my needs as I love the location and is the most family friendly. I paid $4K all in when I purchased in late 2018.  I was happy to get this price because I had been looking for years for a Hyatt and was never willing to pay more then $4K for a Diamond week. I was lucky in that I purchased during the sweet spot of the transfer of ownership from  ILG to Marriott.


----------



## escanoe (Jul 8, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I own at Beach House and I have a 2,200 point Diamond week.  This resort meet my needs as I love the location and is the most family friendly. I paid $4K all in when I purchased in late 2018.  I was happy to get this price because I had been looking for years for a Hyatt and was never willing to pay more then $4K for a Diamond week. I was lucky in that I purchased during the sweet spot of the transfer of ownership from  ILG to Marriott.



Thanks for that information. It looks like a diamond week there today can be bought for $5,900 resale with no negotiation. I want one bad, but am in no hurry. I am not going to even think about trying to negotiate on one until the MFs come due later in the year. I have been wondering in my mind if they get down to around the $4k level again. Wouldn't surprise me, and I don't expect them to be hot and heavy exercising ROFRs for a while.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 9, 2020)

escanoe said:


> Thanks for that information. It looks like a diamond week there today can be bought for $5,900 resale with no negotiation. I want one bad, but am in no hurry. I am not going to even think about trying to negotiate on one until the MFs come due later in the year. I have been wondering in my mind if they get down to around the $4k level again. Wouldn't surprise me, and I don't expect them to be hot and heavy exercising ROFRs for a while.


I would wholeheartedly agree that once the MF’s come out you might be able to snag a deal.  It makes sense to wait.


----------



## needhelp (Jul 9, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I would wholeheartedly agree that once the MF’s come out you might be able to snag a deal.  It makes sense to wait.


What sites are best to watch for sales (other than TUG Marketplace)?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 10, 2020)

needhelp said:


> What sites are best to watch for sales (other than TUG Marketplace)?


I like resortnetwork. Have bought a few from them.


----------



## needhelp (Jul 10, 2020)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> I like resortnetwork. Have bought a few from them.


Thanks


----------



## AJCts411 (Jul 10, 2020)

http://keywestfltimeshare.com/ would be a good one for Florida.   Bought 2 though them, no complaints.


----------



## needhelp (Jul 10, 2020)

http://keywestfltimeshare.com/ would be a good one for Florida.   Bought 2 though them, no complaints.
[/QUOTE]
thanks


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 11, 2020)

needhelp said:


> What sites are best to watch for sales (other than TUG Marketplace)?



I used My Resort Network, Red Week, TUG.  I was only willing to spend $4K all in so I made lots of offers and one worked out...I would use google each day and search Hyatt Beach House


----------



## needhelp (Jul 12, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I used My Resort Network, Red Week, TUG.  I was only willing to spend $4K all in so I made lots of offers and one worked out...I would use google each day and search Hyatt Beach House


Thanks. I'm looking for a deal as well. The $4K was for a Platinum week correct?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 12, 2020)

needhelp said:


> Thanks. I'm looking for a deal as well. The $4K was for a Platinum week correct?


It was for a Diamond fixed week with 2,200 points


----------



## needhelp (Jul 12, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> It was for a Diamond fixed week with 2,200 points


Wow! Would it be un-responsible to wait on a Gold week for $1000 all-in (basically free just paying the transfer cost)?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 13, 2020)

needhelp said:


> Wow! Would it be un-responsible to wait on a Gold week for $1000 all-in (basically free just paying the transfer cost)?


I choose a Diamond week because I wanted a contract that had value and could easily be disposed of when I no longer want or need it.  I also bought for the resort I knew I would use and the week I would use.   
You have to decide what will work for you.  I’m always concerned with disposal of my TS.  So I only buy ones that I know I can easily sell or get rid of


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 13, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I choose a Diamond week because I wanted a contract that had value and could easily be disposed of when I no longer want or need it.  I also bought for the resort I knew I would use and the week I would use.
> You have to decide what will work for you.  I’m always concerned with disposal of my TS.  So I only buy ones that I know I can easily sell or get rid of



I am selling back a Diamond week (2200 pts) at Hyatt Windward Pointe to Marriott. They are paying $6200 less some misc fees to buy it back. I just got the closing docs to complete the sale. That might give you an idea of what Marriott thinks the market value is.


----------



## needhelp (Jul 13, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I am selling back a Diamond week (2200 pts) at Hyatt Windward Pointe to Marriott. They are paying $6200 less some misc fees to buy it back. I just got the closing docs to complete the sale. That might give you an idea of what Marriott thinks the market value is.


Good to know. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jul 13, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I am selling back a Diamond week (2200 pts) at Hyatt Windward Pointe to Marriott. They are paying $6200 less some misc fees to buy it back. I just got the closing docs to complete the sale. That might give you an idea of what Marriott thinks the market value is.



Wow, thats great to know, I just made $2,200 if I want to sell mine back...thanks for that point of reference.  If I remember correctly you just bought this last year?  Did you not like the Winward Hyatt?


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 13, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Wow, thats great to know, I just made $2,200 if I want to sell mine back...thanks for that point of reference.  If I remember correctly you just bought this last year?  Did you not like the Winward Hyatt?



I could never figure out how the Hyatt points program works. I have mastered Marriott and Vistana point programs so I have decided to consolidate into those systems. I am hoping when Marriott integrates Vistana that I will get DPs for my WKOVR-N. It is hard to keep track of some many timeshare systems.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jul 14, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I could never figure out how the Hyatt points program works.



Actually the rules are quite simple. It is the practical application of those rules that can make your head hurt.  Try owning an EOY unit ...

The pivotal factor with Hyatt is that you own an exact week and unit. So instead of getting your points for a year,  you basically have points up to a year before your owned week. And the only real way to save points is to put them in EE (which makes them no longer available for Hyatt units).  It is a very different animal.

The primary advantage is if you own where you like and want to use all or part of that week.  Using points is definitely more complicated than say HGVC which I have also owned.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 14, 2020)

GTLINZ said:


> Actually the rules are quite simple. It is the practical application of those rules that can make your head hurt.  Try owning an EOY unit ...
> 
> The pivotal factor with Hyatt is that you own an exact week and unit. So instead of getting your points for a year,  you basically have points up to a year before your owned week. And the only real way to save points is to put them in EE (which makes them no longer available for Hyatt units).  It is a very different animal.
> 
> The primary advantage is if you own where you like and want to use all or part of that week.  Using points is definitely more complicated than say HGVC which I have also owned.



I am glad to hear that the Hyatt program is more confusing that the other programs and it is not just me. Marriott DP program and Vistana SO program are quite easy and intuitive. I am so glad Marriott is buying back my Hyatt week and I will not longer have to deal with it.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jul 14, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> Marriott DP program and Vistana SO program are quite easy and intuitive.



Other systems may be simpler, but I have a friend who owns specific weeks at Sunset Harbor and has a guaranteed units with specific views every year (as long as he reserves it 12 to 6 months out). You don't get that with a pure points system. That is why so many here on this board will tell you to buy where you want to go. 

Hyatt is really the best combination of owning a specific week yet having the ability to use a points system. Their units tend to be top notch also.

I am in the minority in that I own my unit for access to Interval combined with shorter off season trips to Key West and Coconut Plantation (easy to get in offseason with Sunset Harbor being the exception).  Hyatt points can go a long way.

Glad what you own works for you. That is what it is all about. And Tug helps us all learn for other owners how to maximize our ownerships.


----------



## TravelTime (Jul 14, 2020)

GTLINZ said:


> Other systems may be simpler, but I have a friend who owns specific weeks at Sunset Harbor and has a guaranteed units with specific views every year (as long as he reserves it 12 to 6 months out). You don't get that with a pure points system. That is why so many here on this board will tell you to buy where you want to go.
> 
> Hyatt is really the best combination of owning a specific week yet having the ability to use a points system. Their units tend to be top notch also.
> 
> ...



I am sure Hyatt is a great system for folks who have learned how to use it. I am glad it works for you. I found that I prefer to consolidate into a few TS systems. It is too much work to learn so many systems. I prefer not to have a fixed week since I rarely go anywhere the same time each year. Hyatt seems better for people who like the combo of fixed week/fixed unit plus points as a backup. I agree. TUG is great! It certainly helped me learn how to use TSs effectively (except for this year due to Covid :-(


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 14, 2020)

We have never used our fixed week in the 5 yrs we have owned. The points go a lot further with Hyatt, especially as we often stay in studios or 1 bedrooms and the points go far in interval. We own a Westin week but only use it for Hawaii. We much prefer Hyatt. It was the 1st  one we owned so we didn't realize that it was more difficult than other systems. We asked lots of questions initially on TUG.


----------



## bradj (Jul 17, 2020)

needhelp said:


> What sites are best to watch for sales (other than TUG Marketplace)?


Redweek


----------



## GTLINZ (Jul 17, 2020)

i have bought over ebay but only from resellers that have a LOT of sales and been around a long time.


----------



## escanoe (Jul 18, 2020)

Just pointing out that @TravelTime worked out the buy back of that pre COVID and pre recession. I think that was great timing. May not be reflective of current market conditions. 



TravelTime said:


> I am selling back a Diamond week (2200 pts) at Hyatt Windward Pointe to Marriott. They are paying $6200 less some misc fees to buy it back. I just got the closing docs to complete the sale. That might give you an idea of what Marriott thinks the market value is.


----------



## dagger1 (Jul 19, 2020)

TravelTime said:


> I am sure Hyatt is a great system for folks who have learned how to use it. I am glad it works for you. I found that I prefer to consolidate into a few TS systems. It is too much work to learn so many systems. I prefer not to have a fixed week since I rarely go anywhere the same time each year. Hyatt seems better for people who like the combo of fixed week/fixed unit plus points as a backup. I agree. TUG is great! It certainly helped me learn how to use TSs effectively (except for this year due to Covid :-(


Exactly right.  Hyatt fixed weeks/units work perfectly for us.


----------



## flysoftware (Jul 23, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I would wholeheartedly agree that once the MF’s come out you might be able to snag a deal.  It makes sense to wait.


When do the MFs come out?


----------



## escanoe (Jul 23, 2020)

Billed this November, due 1/1/2021 is my understanding.


----------



## DAman (Jul 23, 2020)

flysoftware said:


> When do the MFs come out?



The caveat is that if you want to use your points for next year’s use week before the MF bill is paid you will have to prepay an estimated amount.

The good news is you can do this on the HRC website now. A few years ago you had to call in and subject yourself to wait times.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jul 23, 2020)

DAman said:


> The good news is you can do this on the HRC website now. A few years ago you had to call in and subject yourself to wait times.



Good to know!


----------



## bdh (Aug 2, 2020)

escanoe said:


> That is what I thought/assumed. That's the same way my HGVC ownership works as well when it comes to renting out what you own. Thanks for everyone's comments. If I primarily traded using CUP, perhaps I should consider buying somewhere with a better $MF/point ratio. However, I am inclined not to do that because if there was disruption in the HRC system Key West would be where I want to be, and I feel Key West is a good place to rent a diamond week for more than one pays in MFs.
> 
> My initial observation in the HRC system is that you can buy places that offer a better $MF/point ratio than Beach House, but I am likely to pay a premium in the purchase price to do so.
> 
> I initially wanted to buy Sunset Harbor based on location, but when looking things over didn't see its increased MF being worth the difference for me ... and with a family Beach House may be more peaceful. Anyone have pointers or see anything I should be paying more attention to in thinking things out?



A couple of FWIW's:

BH and WP MF's are less than SH's - for right now.  But that gap has been getting smaller each year and expect that to continue.  
If renting what you own is somewhat of a priority for you, SH rents waay easier and brings a higher price than BH or WP. (Renting for more than MF at BH and WP can be a real challenge.)


----------



## escanoe (Aug 2, 2020)

Really? It is challenging (outside the era of COVID) to rent a diamond BH week for enough to pay MFs? Based on what I have seen in most listings, I did not expect breaking even to be much of a challenge ... factoring in that prices in ads is not always the price at which transactions happen.

Having been researching this for a while now, I continue to also consider buying something else nice in II and trading into Key West every once in a while. Maybe I should just rent based on this post. Does this reflect everyone’s collective experience?



bdh said:


> A couple of FWIW's:
> 
> BH and WP MF's are less than SH's - for right now.  But that gap has been getting smaller each year and expect that to continue.
> If renting what you own is somewhat of a priority for you, SH rents waay easier and brings a higher price than BH or WP. (Renting for more than MF at BH and WP can be a real challenge.)


----------



## Sapper (Aug 2, 2020)

escanoe said:


> Really? It is challenging (outside the era of COVID) to rent a diamond BH week for enough to pay MFs? Based on what I have seen in most listings, I did not expect breaking even to be much of a challenge ... factoring in that prices in ads is not always the price at which transactions happen.
> 
> Having been researching this for a while now, I continue to also consider buying something else nice in II and trading into Key West every once in a while. Maybe I should just rent based on this post. Does this reflect everyone’s collective experience?



I think it depends on the week.  4th of July, Lobster Mini, Spring Brake, week 52, the boat show week, etc... you will get more in rent than you paid in maintenance fees. Some off week when nothing is happening, or like a week 36 when kids are back in school, it’s still hot and hurricanes are still happening... I have seen some rents that would be close to brake even (if not less) with maintenance fees.


----------



## bdh (Aug 2, 2020)

escanoe said:


> Really? It is challenging (outside the era of COVID) to rent a diamond BH week for enough to pay MFs? Based on what I have seen in most listings, I did not expect breaking even to be much of a challenge ... factoring in that prices in ads is not always the price at which transactions happen.
> 
> Having been researching this for a while now, I continue to also consider buying something else nice in II and trading into Key West every once in a while. Maybe I should just rent based on this post. Does this reflect everyone’s collective experience?



Due to SH's Old Town location, the majority of people prefer SH over BH or WP.  BH and WP are newer/sexier properties than SH, but they're out in New Town - with the vast majority of things (restaurants, bars, shops, activities, etc) located in Old Town, you need to drive, cab, scooter or bike from BH and WP to Old Town.   I've never heard anyone buy SH and say they hope to trade into BH or WP - however there are lots of people that buy BH and WP and want to trade into SH.  If you what to stay at SH during the prime winter months of Jan thru April, your best bet is to buy SH.

Its easy to do an internal Hyatt trade into BH and WP as there's pretty much always availability.  An external II trade into BH and WP will happen before a trade into SH.


----------



## escanoe (Aug 2, 2020)

I was asking about diamond weeks. I did not think week 36 was a diamond week. Are there diamond weeks that you can routinely rent for less than maintenance fees? I was under the impression diamond weeks are something like week 51 through 16. Thanks for everyone’s help.

I have decided I would rather own BH than SH. Especially when factoring in MFs and having kids.



Sapper said:


> I think it depends on the week.  4th of July, Lobster Mini, Spring Brake, week 52, the boat show week, etc... you will get more in rent than you paid in maintenance fees. Some off week when nothing is happening, or like a week 36 when kids are back in school, it’s still hot and hurricanes are still happening... I have seen some rents that would be close to brake even (if not less) with maintenance fees.


----------



## Sapper (Aug 3, 2020)

bdh said:


> Due to SH's Old Town location, the majority of people prefer SH over BH or WP.  BH and WP are newer/sexier properties than SH, but they're out in New Town - with the vast majority of things (restaurants, bars, shops, activities, etc) located in Old Town, you need to drive, cab, scooter or bike from BH and WP to Old Town.   I've never heard anyone buy SH and say they hope to trade into BH or WP - however there are lots of people that buy BH and WP and want to trade into SH.  If you what to stay at SH during the prime winter months of Jan thru April, your best bet is to buy SH.
> 
> Its easy to do an internal Hyatt trade into BH and WP as there's pretty much always availability.  An external II trade into BH and WP will happen before a trade into SH.



Folks with families and or traveling with younger kids tend to prefer Beach House specifically because it’s not in party central (SH), it has easy parking, the pool is not deep and has that sloped entry, there is a huge sand area, a small beach area, and a dock. If you are going to Key West to party minus the kids, SH is the place. If you have kids and want a fun location, BH is fantastic. I cannot speak to WP as I have only driven past it on the way to/from the airport.


----------



## Sapper (Aug 3, 2020)

escanoe said:


> I was asking about diamond weeks. I did not think week 36 was a diamond week. Are there diamond weeks that you can routinely rent for less than maintenance fees? I was under the impression diamond weeks are something like week 51 through 16. Thanks for everyone’s help.
> 
> I have decided I would rather own BH than SH. Especially when factoring in MFs and having kids.



I missed the “diamond weeks” part. Week 36 is not a diamond week. Diamonds are weeks 51-17.  You may possibly get one for rent at near the maintenance fee cost as long as they are not event weeks.  You will probably have to negotiate and may not find a week that works for you. 

My best suggestion is to buy at the property you see your family using, buy the week that will work for your family, and because this is Hyatt, you can buy the specific unit you want (assuming you can find it). At some properties the specific unit matters (Highlands Inn), at some it does not (Wild Oak). At Beach House there is one elevator (and to be honest, I have never seen it), otherwise it’s stairs. If you have someone that has trouble with stairs, getting a third floor unit at the far end away from the elevator might not be a great thing. If you really want the best water view, there are only three units that face the water, all the others face the pool area. There are a lot of palm trees on the property, the third floor looks over the palm trees where the first two don’t (though it’s not a big deal as the view of the pool is still ok).  I hope this helps.


----------



## bdh (Aug 3, 2020)

Sapper said:


> Folks with families and or traveling with younger kids tend to prefer Beach House specifically because it’s not in party central (SH), it has easy parking, the pool is not deep and has that sloped entry, there is a huge sand area, a small beach area, and a dock. If you are going to Key West to party minus the kids, SH is the place. If you have kids and want a fun location, BH is fantastic. I cannot speak to WP as I have only driven past it on the way to/from the airport.



Agreed that the shallow pool, kids/family and small beach area work better for some. However in 18 year as a HRC owner, I've never heard anyone buy SH and say they hope to trade into BH or WP. But lots of people buy BH and WP with the intent to trade into SH.  Have heard various BH and WP owners say that they've never stayed at their home property and always trade into SH - however times have changed in the past 2 years and is getting really difficult to trade into SH in desirable weeks.  Thinking the difficulty is due to recent SH resale buyers wanting to use what they bought and HPP buyers getting reservations.  The attraction of SH is that due to it's location, its 2 blocks from the active end of Duval yet its a quiet/relaxing property looking out over the harbor at the KW sunsets.  With SH being the first Hyatt TS, the owners at SH are aging into their "golden years" - so if there are kids at SH, they're typically with Grandma/Grandpa.  However as the original SH owners sell, there are some younger (40 to 50 year olds) new owners.  Like BH, WP has nice units and large balconies - however with WP being a larger area property than SH and BH, that tends to separate/isolate people.  Separation/isolation is good for CV-19 scenario, but not so good for talking with/meeting people.    



Sapper said:


> My best suggestion is to buy at the property you see your family using, buy the week that will work for your family, and because this is Hyatt, you can buy the specific unit you want (assuming you can find it). At some properties the specific unit matters (Highlands Inn), at some it does not (Wild Oak). At Beach House there is one elevator (and to be honest, I have never seen it), otherwise it’s stairs. If you have someone that has trouble with stairs, getting a third floor unit at the far end away from the elevator might not be a great thing. If you really want the best water view, there are only three units that face the water, all the others face the pool area. There are a lot of palm trees on the property, the third floor looks over the palm trees where the first two don’t (though it’s not a big deal as the view of the pool is still ok). I hope this helps.



Absolutely agree that the best advice for anyone looking to buy is to "buy at the property you would use the most frequently"!  The 3 BH units that face the water are F14, F24 and F34 - F24 and F34 have wonderful water views!  I think there's two elevators there at BH - one for buildings A, B & C and one for buildings D, E & F.


----------



## escanoe (Aug 3, 2020)

Or you could decide you are 96% happy with BH and 98% happy with SH. You are happy enough with BH, you don’t think the extra MFs and purchase price for SH are worth it. If there is availability to book SH with CUP points, that’s a small bonus and if you can’t you’re happy with the decision you made. That is kind of where I am as a perspective purchaser or think it is where I will eventually be. I probably have a slight preference for BH until my kids are older.



bdh said:


> Absolutely agree that the best advice for anyone looking to buy is to "buy at the property you would use the most frequently"!  The 3 BH units that face the water are F14, F24 and F34 - F24 and F34 have wonderful water views!  I think there's two elevators there at BH - one for buildings A, B & C and one for buildings D, E & F.


----------



## AJCts411 (Aug 4, 2020)

We ended up canceling our owned weeks at SH this year...61 days out...ordinarily we rent the studio and two bedroom, this pays for all maintenance fees plus about one of two return flights. Makes this a really affordable KW vacation.   But this year we deposited the weeks due to covid.  Just for kicks, right after the cancellations I check for a reservation.  Gone. noting available but for week 39 studios.  Point is even in silver season (39) and gold (40) there are plenty of takers for SH.   I notice a mix of adult aged, but not very many young ones, but I think this is because this is Key West and many parents do not think it's a good place for the young ones given all of the adult activities on Duval.     Now this "perception" might be very different over in New Town, BH/WP, but we haven't stayed over there yet.


----------



## Kal (Aug 4, 2020)

It is also noteworthy that Sunset Harbor has a small footprint.  The ownership is largely mature adults.  Taken together it's a difficult setting for small children where members generally have a relatively short tolerance for screaming, splashing in the pool and running around the property.  The Beach House and Windward Pointe present a much more favorable environment.


----------



## liongate88 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi, planning in purchasing HRC. What would be the most difficult resort to trade internally in Hyatt (historically) aside from Hyatt Kaanapali? Thanks


----------



## travelhacker (Sep 22, 2020)

liongate88 said:


> Hi, planning in purchasing HRC. What would be the most difficult resort to trade internally in Hyatt (historically) aside from Hyatt Kaanapali? Thanks


Hyatt Siesta Key is a tough trade. Using the waitlist can help you out -- but you need to make sure you have enough points as there seems to be a priority to full weeks when HRC fulfills waitlist requests. The ski resorts during peak season can be a little tricky (the really high end ones often have very little chance since owners are either using or renting their weeks).


----------



## liongate88 (Sep 22, 2020)

travelhacker said:


> Hyatt Siesta Key is a tough trade. Using the waitlist can help you out -- but you need to make sure you have enough points as there seems to be a priority to full weeks when HRC fulfills waitlist requests. The ski resorts during peak season can be a little tricky (the really high end ones often have very little chance since owners are either using or renting their weeks).


Thanks!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Sep 22, 2020)

liongate88 said:


> Hi, planning in purchasing HRC. What would be the most difficult resort to trade internally in Hyatt (historically) aside from Hyatt Kaanapali? Thanks


Northstar ,Siesta Key and Park Hyatt, Avon as there are limited units owned by Hyatt in each of those resorts,


----------

